# Some Great Bloopers On Music Exams



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Two musical innovations arose in the Middle Ages. Name one of them .
Wheel barrow .

Chopin died at age 39 from tuberculosis, which was a popular disease in the 19th century .

Name the three sections of sonata form: 

Exposition, deposition, and recapitulation .

List the four character's in the Erl King .

Father, son, king, Erl.

Father,son, horse that reresents death, the wicked witch .

Define Musique Concrete : Tangible music where the sounds are made by nature or by the conductor .

Beethoven wrote music even though he was deaf . LOL ! LOL ! LOL !
He was so deaf he wrote loud music .

Bach wrote a great many musical compositions and he also had a large number of
children . In between, he practiced on an old spinster which he kept in
his closet .

The principle singer of the 19th century was the pre-madonna .

At one time, singers had to use musicians to accompany them .

A virtuoso is a musician with very high moral standards .

I know what a sextet is, but I'd rather not say .

What four institutions su[pported music in the baroque era ?

Church, the nobility , municipalities, pheasants .

:lol:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I forgot this one : Since synthesizers came along, singers can now play with themselves .


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Mine:

Bach wrote in almost every Baroque genre, including over 200 operas, but never wrote any operas.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Bach was the master of the Passion and had 20 children.


----------

